# Introducing our new Mac Forum - AppleForums.net



## usmbtech

​
We would like to take a moment to announce to the iPadForums.net community a new project we've started that we are very excited about: AppleForums.net!

We've been Apple fans for a long time and some new products that they released allowed us to create some amazing communities based around those products. We've seen some tremendous growth both here at the iPad Forum and at the iPhone Forum this past year and we have you, the membership, to thank for it.

We feel like we can do more. We want to provide even more support and help for other Apple products and creating the Apple Forum seems like the best way to do it. So with that said, we would be honored if you would join us over at at AppleForums.net as a member and continue to help us provide a great community built by Apple Fans.

*You can register directly at this link: Register at Apple Forum - Mac Forum
You can view the forums at this link: Apple Forum - Mac Forum*

Thanks for your support and we look forward to seeing you!


----------



## California Girl

I hate fucking Apple. Bastards.


----------



## L.K.Eder

you should install ubuntu first.


----------



## Ringel05

I didn't know Apple made Big Macs.  Wow!  Learn something new everyday!


----------



## Douger

California Girl said:


> I hate fucking Apple. Bastards.


Yeah baby, I know you'd rather have a cucumber any day


----------



## WillowTree

My IPad, for noooo good reason, turned it's sound off yesterday. I could hear sound with the head set but not without it. Thank god for the internet.


----------



## Mindful

I have problems since installing a new iOS 8 update. Wish I hadn't done it. Can anyone help?


----------



## waltky

How about a Linux sub-forum?


----------

